# New in Nelson



## Irish_nz (Mar 9, 2013)

I there, we recently arrived in Nelson and are looking to meet other ex pats...
Couple in our 40's...


----------



## Karine S (Jan 17, 2016)

Irish_nz said:


> I there, we recently arrived in Nelson and are looking to meet other ex pats...
> Couple in our 40's...


Hi there! Are you still living in Nelson? Your post dates from December 2013. We are coming to NZ- Nelson next month. We are also looking for other expats to get our life started over there. All advice is welcome! Kind regards, Karine.


----------

